# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Yahudiler Erdoğan İslam dünyasına lider olsun istiyor!

## bozok

*İsrail ve Yahudiler, Erdoğan'ın, İslam dünyasının lideri olmasını istiyor!*


*Arslan Bulut*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*14.01.2010*






İsrail’deki skandalı duyunca ilk tepkim, *“Kaybetmezsek bulduk”* şeklinde oldu! Sorumlu Yazıişleri Müdürümüz Muhsin Küçük bu sözü çok kullanır. 

Aslında Davos’ta Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı’nın omuzu da dürtülmüştü. Hem de bir gazeteci tarafından. şimdi ise büyükelçinin şahsında Türkiye ve Türk Milletine hakaret edildi. 

İsrail Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı’nın Türk Büyükelçisi’ni davet ederek aşağıda oturtması, görüşmede Türk bayrağı bulundurmaması, üstelik İbranice konuşarak, gazetecilere* “Bu fotoğrafı çekin”* demesiyle başlayan kriz, Tayyip Erdoğan’a *“İslam Dünyasının Nobeli”* denilen Kral Faysal ödülü verileceğinin açıklanması ile aynı güne denk geldi. 

Bu bir tesadüf olabilir mi? 

* * *

Davos’taki* “one minute”* krizinden bir ay önce İsrail’in Jerusalem Post gazetesinde Herb Keinon, _“üst düzey yetkililer, Erdoğan’ın ülkede yükselen laik muhalefet karşısında meşruiyetini sağlamlaştırmak için yüksek profilli bir uluslararası diplomatik başarıya ihtiyaç duyduğunu söyledi”_ diye yazmıştı. Bu bilgiyi gazeteci Herb Keinon’a veren İsrail Başbakanı Ehud Olmert idi. Hem de Tayyip Erdoğan ile görüştükten hemen sonra! 

BM Genel Sekreteri Ban-Ki Moon da Erdoğan’a, *“Ortadoğu’da liderliğinize ihtiyaç var”* diye sesleniyordu! 

Yine Avrupa Musevi Kongresi Başkanı Besnainou, Türkiye’de Tayyip Erdoğan ve Abdullah Gül ile görüştükten sonra *“Erdoğan’ın, İslam dünyasının sözcüsü olması gerekiyor”* demişti. 

Ehud Olmert, bakanlarını, *“Türkiye aleyhine konuşmayın”* diye uyarıyordu! 

Türkiye Başbakanı, İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı’na alenen *“katil”* dediği halde susuyorlardı! 

Fakat İsrail’de bu politikayı hazmedemeyenler, ülkenin gururu zedelendi düşüncesiyle Türkiye’den intikam almak istiyordu. Son olarak İsrail hükümetinin Türkleri suçlaması bir şeyler olacağını gösteriyordu. 

* * *

Diğer taraftan _“Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi, Türkiye’nin dış politika ilkelerine uygun. ABD ile birlikte hareket ediyoruz. Amacımız İslam ülkelerine özgürlük ve demokrasi getirmek._

_Olumsuz bir tablo çıkarsa İran’a kapılarımızı kapatmak zorunda kalırız”_ diyen de Türkiye’nin Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül idi.

Tayyip Erdoğan da aynı projenin eş başkanlığını üstlenmişti. 

Projenin mimarı *MOSSAD* idi. Türkiye’yi ortadan kaldırmayı, yerine Ortadoğu federasyonu kurmayı öngören ABD-İngiltere-İsrail ortak yapımı Büyük Ortadoğu projesi, Yemen olayında görüldüğü gibi bütün hızıyla uygulamadadır. 

Erdoğan’ın her yıl İstanbul’da topladığı Uluslararası Yatırım Danışma Konseyi üyeleri, daha çok ABD ve İngiltere merkezli şirketlerin başkanlarından oluşuyor ve bunların da çoğu Yahudi’dir. Bu toplantılarda Türkiye’de hangi sektörün kime satılacağına karar verilmektedir! 

Gül, üankaya Köşkü’nde İsrail Devlet Başkanı şimon Peres onuruna verdiği yemekte yaptığı konuşmada da İsrail’in güvenliği ve tanınmış sınırlar içinde yaşama hakkına sahip olmasının, Türkiye’nin Ortadoğu politikasının değişmez önceliklerinden olduğunu söylemiştir. 

* * *

Türkiye’nin İsrail ile kapışması, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bütün İslam ülkelerinde yıldızlaşmasını sağladı. Hatta *“Mısır’da Mübarek’in karşısında aday olsa Tayyip Erdoğan seçilir!”* deniliyor. İşte İsrail ile başlatılan kavganın asıl sebebi bu sonucu elde etmek içindi. BOP eş başkanlığını sürdürmek için bu türde vukuatlara ihtiyaç var! 

Tabii olay çok çirkin. Büyükelçinin hemen çekilmemesi ise tam bir rezalet! 

...

----------

